# What makes "large breed" food different?? (Diamond foods for ex)



## gandjphillips (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey all, 

I have been doing some research on what dry kibble to switch my dogs to now that my recent 'rescue' dog is about out of the food he came home with. The new dog is lab/hound mix and eats with a vengence right now, still putting on some weight, but currently about 75 lbs at about 1 year old. My other dog is a 4 year old lab mix, smaller about 42 lbs, and has been good at holding clost to ideal weight on her own. 

I found a local store that sells Diamond brand, but not all of the choices. I noticed a "large breed" choice that says specifically for dogs over 65 lbs or something, but not really sure what the difference is, any help? Assuming it is the 'healthy joint' additives, but would appriciate any guidance. For ex; is it ok to fee the 'large breed' stuff to my 40 lbs female dog as well as my new mini-horse at 75 lbs? I really want to stick with one food to make life a little simpler, so that is part of this. here is the one I'm thinking of, lamb formula adult 'large breed" from diamond natrurals line:
http://www.diamondpet.com/products/diamond_naturals/dogs/dry_food/large_breed_lamb_and_rice_formula/

Thanks!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Usually the difference is in the Calcium/Phosphorus and protein levels.. I don't know how much it effects them once they are full grown, but large breed puppies for sure need to be on a large breed puppy food.. otherwise they tend to grow too fast and it can cause them problems with their bones and joints later in life.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

I want to know too. The LS breeder said her vet suggested large breed puppy food, but Llewellin Setters are medium sized - about 40 to 55 lbs. I'm reluctant to get a large breed formula for what is considered a medium sized dog. Or am I wrong?


----------



## glasgow (Jul 11, 2008)

One of the differences with large breed food is usually the size of the kibble, I used large breed puppy and junior for my Goldie, but when I changed him to adult large breed he didn't like the large pieces and does much better on normal adult food.
I have fed two different weight dogs on the same food and didn't have any problems (does make a bit easier ).


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

The formula difference is usually just in the puppy food, as it keeps growth rates level. There is probably negligible difference between large breed and small breed adult aside from kibble size. That being said it IS important to compare the labels to be sure.

Hahaha< I thought I read you had a miniature horse as well, but I finally got it...I guess I need another cup of coffee! LOL


----------



## glasgow (Jul 11, 2008)

Cracker, I thought they had a horse too and I was drinking coffee reading it!


----------



## gandjphillips (Dec 21, 2009)

glasgow said:


> Cracker, I thought they had a horse too and I was drinking coffee reading it!



Sorry for the confusion, just a joke within our household about the mini-horse. I have a 18 month old son that likes to walk up to him and crawl under his belly with several inches to spare, all our previous dogs were under 45 lbs and I think this dog "Buck" will get to 85 ++ once filled out a little more.
Geoff.



Cracker said:


> The formula difference is usually just in the puppy food, as it keeps growth rates level. There is probably negligible difference between large breed and small breed adult aside from kibble size. That being said it IS important to compare the labels to be sure.
> 
> Hahaha< I thought I read you had a miniature horse as well, but I finally got it...I guess I need another cup of coffee! LOL


This brings up another quick questions...not even sure how old he is, best guess is 1 year +/- and still a little too thin. The rescue could not tell me exactly what food he was on, just "adult Eukanuba" of some kind, and I wonder if he ever had the appropriate 'puppy formula' so is there any worth to using it now? He is either fully grown or very close to it, so I figured on going to the adult formula, suggestions?

Geoff


----------



## nadinecvt (Jan 10, 2010)

Large breed diets are usually recommended for anything around 50 lbs and up. Large breed diets have reduced calcium levels. I know this sounds funny, bigger bones so they need more calcium right? It's not the case in large breeds. Regular puppy foods actually have increased levels of calcium and they have found that those levels cause large breed dogs' bones to develop to fast and this causes bone density issues and growth plate problems. Large breed puppy foods have all the good things a growing puppy needs without the increased calcium levels. I have been feeding my 6 mo old eng mastiff large breed puppy food and I will switch her to a large breed adult maintenance food at about 12 to 15 months of age. I have noticed that she is not broke down in her feet (bones in foot splaying out causing a flat footed stretched out look of the feet) which I have noticed alot of in this breed. And remember meals should be divided into at least 2 or more feedings a day and elevate the dog food to decrease the chances of bloat. I am currently free feeding my pup because I watch to see how many times she goes to the bowl to eat a day and its 3 to 4 times a day. If she is not self regulating and begins to pack on the pound I will pick up the food and ration it out. Good Luck.nk


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Many well informed people put large breeds on adult or ALS food at 4 months. Our Lab Raven will be 4 months in a week. Since we ran low in puppy formula, she will be on all adult food late this week. I would put the new guy on what you are feeding the old dog now. If she is doing well on it, leave well enough alone. 

Regular puppy food will lead to faster growth in large breed puppies than is good for their joints. The large breed puppy food still does to a certain extent even though they are very similar to ALS food except for the higher price. Good for the dog food companies profits.


----------



## gandjphillips (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, after deciding to get the large breed option, I found it not stockked at the place i went tonight, so I ended up getting the 'regular' adult chicken and rice formula. They offered to order it for me if I wanted to next time, Jacks acquarium / pet store where I am in regularly to get fish supplies. 

Anyway, looking at the ingredients, both are chicken based with brown rice and barly, etc... so may be able to use both mixed together since I'm not good at these decisions, ha!

Funny thing was after I cut the bag open and started to mix in a little with his old food to transition, my youngest kid started screaming and I was gone for a minute, came back and Buck had his head stuffed down in the bag chowing down, probably gulped a cup and half...at least I know he likes it, but so much for the gradual transition!

Thanks all...GP


----------

